# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  O que aumenta a oxigenação do aquário ?

## João Magano

Outras questões:

----------


## Paulo Pacheco

Aumentar a circulação à superfície aumenta a circulação, mas com densidades mais baixas a oxigenação é superior. Correcto?! :Coradoeolhos:

----------

